# Modded FinishPro 395



## Rcon

Just got the new parts in today :thumbup:

5.7 Liter hopper uses way less material than the syphon. A one quart campy cup full of lacquer filled up a 50 foot line and still had plenty of material left to spray with. 

Also got the G40 conversion kit in. Was a simple modification that took about 5 minutes to do. Had to remove the air cap from the back of the G40 and replace it with a fan adjustment needle (can vary the width of the fan pattern from the gun without switching tips), installed a new diffuser and a new air cap (came with tip guard installed but removed it). Tips are very small for these things!


----------



## Rcon

While the flat tip has a very fine spray, it puts out a lot more fluid than a racX of the same size (was using an AAF 311 here). Will definitely take some getting used to. What i'm loving about it though is on a test sample I managed to get a full wet coat in less than half the time it takes with a standard tip.


----------



## Rcon

And after spraying, no material on the tip and no spitting. I think im in love :jester:


----------



## Workaholic

More painter p0rn. Looks like a sweet set up. :notworthy:


----------



## DeanV

Thank you! Keep us informed on how it works. I thought about doing the hopper as well for the same reason. The Graco rep talked me out of converting to the flat tip because of clogs and he thought it would atoll build up finish. I hope he is wrong and I switch immediately. Maybe get a second one even.


----------



## Rcon

DeanV said:


> Thank you! Keep us informed on how it works. I thought about doing the hopper as well for the same reason. The Graco rep talked me out of converting to the flat tip because of clogs and he thought it would atoll build up finish. I hope he is wrong and I switch immediately. Maybe get a second one even.


Depends on what you're shooting with it. I use a lot of lacquer, so clogging isn't an issue i'm likely to come across all that often. Even if I were, it's a small matter to remove the air cap and stick the tip with a small needle. Not as fast as a reversable tip, but worth the hassle I think. 

If I were mainly shooting acrylics and thick paints, I might side with your rep. I'm not sure flat tips are really made for that kind of application. But i've only used this for 15 minutes so far so still have lots of testing to do. 

The conversion kit is pretty inexpensive if you already have a G40. Cost me $213 and came with a AAM 309 tip (haven't tried it yet). It only takes about 5 minutes to change the parts back to using switch tips as well.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

That's sweet dude!


----------



## JoseyWales

I've talked to other lacquer guys who like the hopper setup as well for their airless.

Have you put a splitter on the air and air assisted lines?...Are you using the airless part of the rig much?

I'm still considering getting a Kremlin EOS Airmix for doing fine finishing with acrylics..They want $3200 for that rig and you still need a compressor...I love the idea of portability with your rig however.


----------



## Rcon

JoseyWales said:


> I've talked to other lacquer guys who like the hopper setup as well for their airless.
> 
> Have you put a splitter on the air and air assisted lines?...Are you using the airless part of the rig much?
> 
> I'm still considering getting a Kremlin EOS Airmix for doing fine finishing with acrylics..They want $3200 for that rig and you still need a compressor...I love the idea of portability with your rig however.


I don't use the airless much at all - maybe only once or twice, and I used a regular airless line and gun when I did so as not to gum up the aaa lines. I have another airless rig i'd rather use for that kind of application. 

I've looked into the kremlin airmix and while it looks like a great system the pump is probably too small for heavy acrylics. Waterborn lacquer wouldn't be a problem for it but anything much heavier might be too much for it.


----------



## JoseyWales

Have you sprayed the Kremlin Airmix with an acrylic paint?....The Graco doesn't look to be a much bigger AAA pump than the Kremlin....I'd like to hear some first hand accounts of the Kremlin EOS spraying acrylics but I can't find any...There is only one supplier in my city for the Kremlin and they don't have a demo...I think the industry is headed towards the spraying of acrylics and supposedly the Kremlin is the leader in FF...I'm going to wait until I see more reviews on that AAA....I think AAA is the way to go in the future.


----------



## straight_lines

Put a few gallons of WB clear, or acrylic enamel through it Alec. I would love to see the build up on the tip then.

I agree Josey, Scott Burt is supposed to be testing an Airmix, and you know he will be using acrylics.


----------



## Rcon

This is the size of the airmix pump, which is why i'm not certain it can handle heavy acrylics. Like I said above waterborn lacquers wouldn't be a problem for it, but heavy paints might be another matter. I have no doubt about its spray quality. You can compare this to the size of the 395 pump in the first image in this thread.


----------



## Rcon

straight_lines said:


> Put a few gallons of WB clear, or acrylic enamel through it Alec. I would love to see the build up on the tip then.
> 
> I agree Josey, Scott Burt is supposed to be testing an Airmix, and you know he will be using acrylics.


haha yeah that might create some build, but compared to the RacX version where I was getting build up to the point of needing to clean it after spraying only two cabinet doors, this one is a dream


----------



## straight_lines

For sure it looks perfect for you intended use. I just would want to be able to use it with wb clears as well. I think Dean has lots of problems with build up on his gun with the CAT pump.


----------



## JoseyWales

straight_lines said:


> Put a few gallons of WB clear, or acrylic enamel through it Alec. I would love to see the build up on the tip then.
> 
> I agree Josey, Scott Burt is supposed to be testing an Airmix, and you know he will be using acrylics.


Kremlin has great equipment but they are lousy marketers...If I had one of the best rigs on the market I'd want to get it into painters hands to demo..So far the reviews are spraying mostly clears from the woodworking guys.

Maybe there is a problem spraying acrylics with the Kremlin EOS Airmix because they sure aren't marketing it to painters.


----------



## Rcon

straight_lines said:


> For sure it looks perfect for you intended use. I just would want to be able to use it with wb clears as well. I think Dean has lots of problems with build up on his gun with the CAT pump.


Yeah i've read his thread on the aircap material build-up. I was having the same problem, as have many who've bought the G40 with RacX tip. Lots of reading found that that particular gun is made for high pressure industrial applications, rather than low pressure wood applications. That was one of the big reasons I started looking into other options, and was considering the MVX/Xcite gun until I found out Graco had a very similar version. (Did you read the gun comparison brochure I posted in the other thread?). 

The biggest difference between the 395 AAA and the Kremin AAA is the gun IMO, and even then, the Graco AAA can be ordered with the G15 which is similar to the gun posted above. Although I have a sneaking suspicion that the Graco is more versatile than the Kremlin in so much as what kinds of materials it can spray. 

Wish I had one to try out, but untill then I'll be looking forward to Scotts review.


----------



## straight_lines

JoseyWales said:


> Kremlin has great equipment but they are lousy marketers...If I had one of the best rigs on the market I'd want to get it into painters hands to demo..So far the reviews are spraying mostly clears from the woodworking guys.
> 
> Maybe there is a problem spraying acrylics with the Kremlin EOS Airmix because they sure aren't marketing it to painters.


 Yup not much in the way of anything but woodworking, and parts for machinery out there. I have seen one video of a booth at a trade show spraying acrylic paint. IDK if it was enamel, and they were only showing off the spray pattern. 

I really wish a Kermlin rep would find this thread and contact a few painters here who are interested. It would be a great way to get their product out there to residential painters.


----------



## JoseyWales

Rcon said:


> Yeah i've read his thread on the aircap material build-up. I was having the same problem, as have many who've bought the G40 with RacX tip. Lots of reading found that that particular gun is made for high pressure industrial applications, rather than low pressure wood applications. That was one of the big reasons I started looking into other options, and was considering the MVX/Xcite gun until I found out Graco had a very similar version. (Did you read the gun comparison brochure I posted in the other thread?).
> 
> The biggest difference between the 395 AAA and the Kremin AAA is the gun IMO, and even then, the Graco AAA can be ordered with the G15 which is similar to the gun posted above. Although I have a sneaking suspicion that the Graco is more versatile than the Kremlin in so much as what kinds of materials it can spray.
> 
> Wish I had one to try out, but untill then I'll be looking forward to Scotts review.


How would you mod the Graco AAA for spraying acrylics?...I see that you modded it for spraying lacquers...Suggestions?...Some say the Titan AAA is better than the Graco for Acrylics..I think Neps said that....Is it all about the best gun?


----------



## straight_lines

I was planning on buying this, but don't think I can swing it right now. To much uncertainty about a need for it, and with the economy the way it is still I don't feel comfortable spending anything that isn't absolutely necessary at this time.

10:14 Airmix with Desiccant for only $1500. Hopefully it will go to a good home, I really wanted to buy this, its a great deal.


----------



## Rcon

JoseyWales said:


> How would you mod the Graco AAA for spraying acrylics?...I see that you modded it for spraying lacquers...Suggestions?...Some say the Titan AAA is better than the Graco for Acrylics..I think Neps said that....Is it all about the best gun?


I'm not really sure since most of my research has been based on the best system for lacquers, polyurethanes and other clear coatings. But there are a lot of air assist guns out there that can be made to fit the Graco pump since the technology is the same industry wide (might need adaptors though). I'd start by calling the big manufactuers and asking them directly (Binks, DeVilbliss, Sata, CAT, Kremlin and of course Graco).


----------



## JoseyWales

straight_lines said:


> I was planning on buying this, but don't think I can swing it right now. To much uncertainty about a need for it, and with the economy the way it is still I don't feel comfortable spending anything that isn't absolutely necessary at this time.
> 
> 10:14 Airmix with Desiccant for only $1500. Hopefully it will go to a good home, I really wanted to buy this, its a great deal.



Careful, the 10:14 had some issues with acrylics...They say the new EOS is much better for spraying acrylics...I won't go near that pump until I read a bunch of positive reviews on spraying acrylics...I can't get my hands on a demo machine.


----------



## straight_lines

Didn't know that, and you seem to have done more research than I have.


----------



## NCPaint1

Thats sweet. Id really like to build one to sell. It would definitely look great on the showroom floor. I think it would be a tough sell though. Most guys that do what Rcon and Dean do build their own units. I thought about building one for a rental, but I just see massive problems in my future if I did


----------



## DeanV

Just to set the record straight, the graco g40 was the one with a lot of fluid build up. The cat is the unit that I cannot get to pattern without tails being present, even after buying a brand new gun and tips.


----------



## JoseyWales

They should have a perma thread called "Pimp my Rig" on this site...I'm sure that there are tons of modded pumps out there.


----------



## Mantis

Thanks for the detailed info! 

Im considering a hopper for mine as well. Hadnt thought about a flat tip until i started reading on your mod. I spray a fair share of clear and colored lacquers and my biggest gripe with the G40 is how quickly it builds up on the tip and guard. Spraying white pre-cat vinyl primer is even worse yet! do you ever spray colored lacquers with yours? How does the flat tip conversion tolerate it? Did you have to increase your air pressure much to compensate for the higher fluid transfer rate?


----------



## Rcon

Mantis said:


> Thanks for the detailed info!
> 
> Im considering a hopper for mine as well. Hadnt thought about a flat tip until i started reading on your mod. I spray a fair share of clear and colored lacquers and my biggest gripe with the G40 is how quickly it builds up on the tip and guard. Spraying white pre-cat vinyl primer is even worse yet! do you ever spray colored lacquers with yours? How does the flat tip conversion tolerate it? Did you have to increase your air pressure much to compensate for the higher fluid transfer rate?


Yeah the vinyl clogs up that G40 right quick. 

Haven't had an opportunity yet to put pigmented lacquer to the test, just a clear sample so far since only just got it yesterday. I'm still trying to get the hang of the higher fluid transfer rate, and still playing with fluid/air ratios. 

I'll definitely post back once i've had a chance to put a few different materials through it - will be using it to spray exterior poly tomorrow (MLC EuroX), and going to get a few raw cabinet doors to do some samples with. 

One thing I do know already is that there is no issue with fluid build-up with this gun/conversion and it doesn't spit which is a nice change!


----------



## Mantis

Ok, so you are indeed an inspiration. Today i modded my 395 AAA with the hopper and flat tip mod. I went with a 309 instead of the 311 and ill be shooting some 40 sheen precat clear tomorrow. i will let you know what i think


----------



## Conley

I want one


----------



## Rcon

Mantis said:


> Ok, so you are indeed an inspiration. Today i modded my 395 AAA with the hopper and flat tip mod. I went with a 309 instead of the 311 and ill be shooting some 40 sheen precat clear tomorrow. i will let you know what i think


Good stuff! The 309 is a bit small for lacquer imo - hard to get an even wet coat. I suppose it partly depends on the product though and if you thin it or not. I'm having a great time using the flat tip - prefer the AAF 311 - no spitting and I can easily do a whole kitchen worth of doors and fronts without a single clog or need to clean the tip. I still soak it in thinner when i'm not using it though since these tips are not reversible so if you clog them up then they have to soak until they unclog which can sometimes be as long as overnight (one drawback I suppose). 

The 309 is great for spraying stains though, washcoats as well. Oh, another thing you'll notice is that you hardly need any air with this setup - I usually run my machine at 800 psi fluid and maybe 10 air - doesn't take much to feather out those tails with the aircap on the flat tip. 

Hope you enjoy your new mod!


----------



## Mantis

Well i finally got around to spraying some pigmented lacquers with this modded bad boy. I have to say, im quite pleased overall! the fluid build-up is almost non-existent! I am going to try a 311 as well, as this 309 is over-atomizing just slightly on me and creating a bit too much dust. 

Here are some shots that i did with it the other day. the first is the final coat of 20 sheen pre-cat black on a 8' door. the second and 3rd are the last coat of 10 sheen clear over distressed panel, alder trimming and birch panel back, to match existing cabs.

Definitely in love :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Looks good !!! Is there any chance you can shoot BM Advance


----------

